# Avocado Oil (butter)



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey guys... playing around with some soap ideas and talking to my daughter about them (we conspire on all ideas) Was wondering if anyone here has ever??????? used Avacoda oil or Avocado Butter in their soap before and if you did or didn't like it or what ya'll might recommend. :help


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Sheryl,
Avocado Butter is very nice, but for me and most soapers, it is just too expensive for use in soap, Good soap can be made using much cheaper butter and oils, saving the butters like avocado butter for face creams, lotions and such..
The safroncation (spelling) process that soap goes thru changes many of the oils properties that to me you are wasting your money.. 
It would make great label appeal tho, if you added just a little


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

:yeahthat
I totally agree. I have a few bars that have shea and some with cocoa butter, but it's just for the label appeal as I don't see a difference enough to merit raising the cost to my customers.
I save the yummy stuff for the leave on products. But I do have a few bath bombs that have AO in them and it is very nice!

Bethany


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you,

that is good to know. My daughter and I have an idea for a special soap we are playing around with, but we don't want it to be expensive.

So save the AO for the leave on products. Would love that bath bomb recipe 

Daughter used to use a face mask with AO in it and she loved it. Can't find it any more. Does anyone have a good face mask recipe with AO? One that could be replicated and sold?

Thank you

Sheryl


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I've posted the recipe before:
Combine:
1 cup citric acid
1 cup cornstarch
2 cups baking soda

Combine:
3 TB liquid oils (this can be avocado, SAO, sunflower, castor, whatever)
1 to 1.5 TB FO, .5 TB EO
liquid color to desired strength
2-3 TB water (start with two)

Slowly add the liquids to the powder stirring like crazy to keep from fizzing.
Should be like damp sand. If not add more water by 3 ml at a time.
Mold with meatballer or plastic ornament, packing tight and tapping both sides on the counter to release. set on paper to dry.

Bethany


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

This is a formula that lab rat posted on Soap Dish for a mask subbing of oils allowed so you could use the avacado oil here.


> 6 oz Water
> 0.44 oz Glycerine
> 0.5 oz Powdered Honey
> 1 oz Soybean Oil
> ...


----------

